# Quote "I'm Dr Red Duke"



## jusintime (Jun 24, 2006)

I was just down at Memorial Herman Hosptial with my GF who just came out of leg surgery..( Everything is good!)..Anyway, while waiting out in the hall, this older man comes walking down the hall...Very short man, with a clanking walking sound to his shoes...Kinda like a pigeon toe walk...Well, this older man, tells me, "good Afternoon" I said Good afternoon back...Glance down at it name tag and it said Dr Duke..I thought to my self holy Sheet..That's Dr Red Duke...Sure does look taller on TV..LOL. 

So have you meant anyone famous out and about in Houston???


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

jusintime said:


> I was just down at Memorial Herman Hosptial with my GF who just came out of leg surgery..( Everything is good!)..Anyway, while waiting out in the hall, this older man comes walking down the hall...Very short man, with a clanking walking sound to his shoes...Kinda like a pigeon toe walk...Well, this older man, tells me, "good Afternoon" I said Good afternoon back...Glance down at it name tag and it said Dr Duke..I thought to my self holy Sheet..That's Dr Red Duke...Sure does look taller on TV..LOL.
> 
> So have you meant anyone famous out and about in Houston???


I met him there also-super nice guy!


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I met Texas Goddess a couple of months ago. She wouldn't give me her audigraph. I went home a broken man.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Red Duke saved my BIL's life after a tragic car accident. My BIL lost an arm and technically "died" twice on the operating table. Dr. Duke is a straight shooter and one helluva doc. Told my inlaws that he saved lives first. Limbs came second. I met him personally when I did a Life Flight ride along one night. God only made "one" Red Duke!


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

jusintime said:


> I was just down at Memorial Herman Hosptial with my GF who just came out of leg surgery..( Everything is good!)..Anyway, while waiting out in the hall, this older man comes walking down the hall...Very short man, with a clanking walking sound to his shoes...Kinda like a pigeon toe walk...Well, this older man, tells me, "good Afternoon" I said Good afternoon back...Glance down at it name tag and it said Dr Duke..I thought to my self holy Sheet..That's Dr Red Duke...Sure does look taller on TV..LOL.
> 
> So have you meant anyone famous out and about in Houston???


I have my own personal relationship with Dr. Duke.
Back in 1985, Dr. Red Duke met me as I landed on the Helipad at Herman Hospital. This was not a pleasant meeting, as I had just been in a very serious accident and this was a "Life flight" ride, not a social call.

I lost my life 3 times that night. Life Flight was landed and had engines off for 45 minutes while they tried to stabilize me enough to fly. My heart stopped at the scene ( Holsworth @ I-45 ) but they brought me back and flew me to Heman.

Dr. Duke was the Head of ER and was there to receive me once we landed.
My skull was "Crushed" , my face was pulverized by slamming into the stearing wheel of my Jeep CJ5 when I lost control, ran off the road and ran into a "Bull Dozer". My face bent the steering wheel all the way into the dash and still had teeth in it once I finally had the nerve to go work on the Jeep months later.

I had severed and Main Artery located behind the nasal cavity.
I lost too much blood and my heart stopped for the second time before they could get me on the table.

Dr. Duke had to go thru the arteries in my leg and run a little wire with a balloon all the way up to the artery in my head and "balloon" it off so they could repair it.

Somewhere in all this, my heart stopped for the 3 rd time and once again they brought me back.

I spent the next 3 months in Herman Hospital, 1/2 of that time was heavily sedated on morphine to the point of hallucinations. I completely lost that month or so of my life, it is not on record in my memory.

I saw Dr. Duke Several times during my stay and he even assisted in the reconstructive surgeries.

I went back to Herman about 6 months after the accident and got to meet the actual Life Flight crew that flew me that night along with the ER surgeons that worked on me, including Dr. Duke.

Several of the people involved thought I wouldn't make it and were almost "shocked" to learn who I was. It was very emotional for me and for one nurse in particular.

I believe Dr. Duke saved my life that night! He is a heck of a guy and very pleasant to talk to. Very down to earth!

Sorry for the long story but it feels good to let people know what he did for me!

By the way, I can not tell this story without giving credit to the Cashier who worked at the Cheveron Station at that intersection that night.
She was a part time nurse and she gets all the credit for keeping me alive till Life Flight got there.

She used a "Ball Point Pen", removed the ink and stabbed it into my trachea. I was choking on my own blood and swelling had all but closed my airways.
I also had a very very emotional reunion with her that same day!


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Met him there as well when my sister was in ICU back in 1999. Very nice guy!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

energinerbuzzy said:


> I believe Dr. Duke saved my life that night!


i think _*a lot*_ of people saved your life that night, buzzy. you're a lucky man. hell of a story.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I saw this guy at Fiesta Texas, San Antonio. :smile:


----------



## Bwana64 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Duke*

Dr. Duke is a hunter too. I sat with him at a Houston Safari Club auction once. He has some pretty good BS too.


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> i think _*a lot*_ of people saved your life that night, buzzy. you're a lucky man. hell of a story.


Don't get me wrong MC, I know everyone was responsible for me being here today.
But when you go thru something like that, I can't help wonder how it all would have turned out without Dr. Duke being at the Helm!


----------



## cfish (May 21, 2008)

I met Marvin Zindler and Also Don Mahoney and Jean LaClair ( I had an accident with them)
does anyone remember them ???


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

He was my doc after I had been penned up by a bull which popped all of my internal plumbing. NO Bull!


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

cfish said:


> I met Marvin Zindler and Also Don Mahoney and Jean LaClair ( I had an accident with them)
> does anyone remember them ???


I met Marvin too. I was on one of his segments when my car got towed from the INS office (wife is from Canada).
He was nothing like I thought he would be. Cursing, spits when he talks and looked completely different without all the "TV" makeup on.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Ken Caminiti brought his bad habits and flashy cars to my home town back in the late 90s when he moved here before he passed .... we saw him all the time....

I got roughed up by Quanell Xs militia squad in downtown one time when I was walking down the street cuz I was "in their way"

Ive most of the news personalities.... including the dreamy Sexy Sachse herself...

Lots of musicians and sports figures..... I peed in the urinal next to Terry Bradshaw at Intercontinental Airport back in 2001 while I was catching a flight to Denver...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Had a drink next to Dennis Rodman at a couple bars. Attended a wedding with Lance Armstrong. Met Chris Jericho at a buffet in Vegas, took a photo with Stone Cold Steve Austin at a south Texas ranch, and sat next to Mankind Foley at the San Diego airport.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Dr red*

Most of us can only dream of doing as much for people as Dr Red has done. My hat is off to him...


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Dr Duke saved my sons life. Long story short, my son wraped my wifes car around a telephone pole. He was life flighted to Herman and Dr Duke saved his life and then his leg. Saw him about a year later while driving through the medical center. He was driving an old truck. Look like an old farm truck. Had to laugh. He is OK in my book.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

boat said:


> Dr Duke saved my sons life. Long story short, my son wraped my wifes car around a telephone pole. He was life flighted to Herman and Dr Duke saved his life and then his leg. Saw him about a year later while driving through the medical center. He was driving an old truck. Look like an old farm truck. Had to laugh. He is OK in my book.


My step mom works at Herman and yes, he does drive an old beat up truck. He also lives at the hospital. He donates almost all that he makes. He wakes up each day to save lives...that's it! What a thing to live for. My hat's off to him.


----------



## McAnulty (May 31, 2009)

http://utsurg.uth.tmc.edu/trauma/biographies/duke.html

look at everything this man as accomplished


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I met and shook hands with Jeff Bagwell last Sunday at Bush Intercontinental Airport. He and his wife (girlfriend). It was kinda' neat except I couldn't remember his name right off. I almost called him Biggio. He looks like James Hetfield...the bass player for Metallica. LOL! CF? :biggrin:


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

hey boat, what else has your son done? lol j/k fished with kyle,caminiti and bagwell. fished with pastorini(sp). zindler lived in the neighborhood where i grew up. bag's wife is erica. my wife had thanksgiving dinner with them one year.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Met Chris Sampson of Astros. Also his Mom,Dad,Sister,His sisters hubby and there kiddo's. lol


----------



## jusintime (Jun 24, 2006)

McAnulty said:


> http://utsurg.uth.tmc.edu/trauma/biographies/duke.html
> 
> look at everything this man as accomplished


WOW.....This man is amazing! A walking legend....


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

jusintime said:


> WOW.....This man is amazing! A walking legend....


Yes he is! Looks like he really lives the Eagle Scout promise, all you Eagles know exactly what I mean!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> Ive most of the news personalities.... including the dreamy Sexy Sachse herself...


Met her many times when a friend(now her husband) was/is her personal trainer at the gym.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

My hat's off to Dr. Duke. Quite a worthy life.

As to 'famous' people. LOL - in an earlier incarnation, I ran the pet store in the Galleria. Bottom floor next to the ice rink, EVERYBODY stopped there. hwell:

After that, I spent seven years as the top saleman for one of the major gun dealers in the region. Met a few people better known then I in that job as well.


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

*Dr. Red*

A tear comes to my eyes, I have never met him and have forgotten how good a man he is. Time has lost my memory of him until it was refrished by this post about him. He is a great man.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I knew Tanya Tucker when she was 14. Thats all I am saying about that. Jimmy Dean's mother used to cut my hair when I was a little feller. He would come in and play the piano when she was doing it. Katy Perry is kinfolk. Rick Perry isn't any kin.:spineyes: But I have met him.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

High school friends w/ Renee Zellweger. 

Met lots and lots while working for the Westin Oaks & Westin Galleria hotels.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Dr. Red Duke, another good Aggie.


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*talk about a living legend*

Hetfield is the rhythm guitarist and vocalist. Robert Trujillo is the current bass player. Dr. Red Duke is a Texas saint.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

And guess who dug two bullets out of Gov John Connelly at Parkland Hospital in Dallas, a long time ago.


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

I've met a few, but I got to drink with only two of them. First, I used to be a rent-a-cop in San Antonio back in '93 or '94 and while working at the Holiday Inn on 35 near Splashtown, I was sent by the night manager to a room for a fight. I was very sleepy (I slept on that job quite often) and when I showed up, there was this itty, bitty, long-haired dude who said his name was Phil and his wife was mad at him so she locked him out. His wife (who was a mega hottie) was yelling so Phil (in his English accent) said, "**** on this, I'm gonna get me a stout." 

Before I left, Phil asked me to help him get some stuff from his bus. I asked if he was in a band and he said yeah. I carried his guitar and he wheeled this amplifier from underneath the bus. We did some guitar talk and while I was still trying to wake up I glanced more at him. It dawned on me. "Phil Campell!" The guitarist from Motorhead! He was down to earth and in town for a tour. (He hates the fanfare attention). His roadies were in the bar that was kept open and drinking. I took off my uniform and got drunk there with him on his invite. 

Second: Back in early '99, I shared a beer with George Jones. Yes. "The" George Jones. It turns out he co-owns a club called "Gilligan's" in Hopkinsville, Kentucky. My ex-wife and I had a fight so I left to cool off and found myself in this dump of a bar which at the time I figured was better than anything than being in the same house as her. I was invited to sit down with another couple and into my second beer, I saw Mr. Jones walk out from behind the bar and then the bartender poured him some him a drink. He's a short guy and his gut was down almost down to his knees!

I just walked up to him and asked if he was really him. He smiled and said, "Have a drink son." All he drank that night was Vodka and some Whiskey. I'll admit, I am not a fan of Mr. Jones' music, but he is one of the nicest guys I ever met. He refused to let me pay for the drinks and I left for Egypt the following month. I found out while I was in Israel that Mr. Jones was involved in an accident somewhere nearby in Tennessee and a bottle of Vodka was found in his car. Man, he sure loved to drink! -Hector


----------



## ttuhawk (Jul 21, 2008)

****, I thought it was gonna be Phil Collins!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow, we just got back from MD Anderson and were passing by The University of Health and Science Center and the first thing that popped in my head as Dr. Red Duke. My mom asked do you think he is still alive...I guess so. I was like 15 when he used to come out on our local news channel and I could have sworn he was in his 60's, guess not.

The only famous person I can think of is Eva Longoria. Went to A&I with her and she used to come over to our parties. Her and a buddy of mine used to date back in the day.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

When I was a waiter, I waited on Tommy Lee and Jenna Jameson.......


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

I have met Marvin Zindler he was real nice, met him in the basement vault of charter bank in the Galleria area, he was there checking on his money while I was setting up the vaults network.

Met the lead singer of Pantera one night back when they 1st started out, he invited me and a buddy backstage at there concert they liked to party if ya know what I mean.. I don't even know his name but I think the group got real big. This was at a bat right around 59 and beechnut I think called Backstage anybody remember that place.


----------



## BOCA PAILA (Feb 17, 2005)

*DR. RED DUKE M.D.*

ONE OF HIS GREATEST STUDENTS IS ONE OF THE BEST SURGEONS IN THE TRAUMA AREA AT THIS TIME. HIS NAME IS DR. DREW WARE...... HE IS A LITTLE DR RED DUKE... SAME PERSONALITY, GREAT SURGEON HANDS, AND LOVES HIS WORK...... HE IS ALSO A GOOD FISHERMAN... HERMANN HOSPITAL IS LUCKY TO HAVE BOTH..... AND I WAS LUCKY THAT HE WAS WORKING ON OCTOBER 1 2008 WHEN MY WIFE AND MOTHER IN LAW WERE LIFE FLIGHTED TO HERMANN....
THANKS AGAIN DR. DUKE & DR. WARE.....

SINCERELY,

DETECTIVE JEROME MCKOWN
LA PORTE P.D.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Earl Campbell and Bum Phillips on the golf course behind my parents house when I was a very little kid.

Sylvan Rodriguez before he passed at my dads friends house

Kate Couric at the top of the Empire State building, she was there with her kids one day trying to be a plain jane but my sister picks her out dead to rights and with out drawing to much attention gets her picture taken with her.

And sat across the isle from Allen Pinkett on a flight from Houston to Chicago for a ND game last year, as a ND fan it was awesome just to talk football with him on the way up. Down to earth and really nice guy.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I meet Telli Savalis at the Warwick on main here in Houston,as he was walking by i said hey! who loves you baby? and he said 'you do!' lol.I also meet and talked a while with B.B. King,Buddy Guy,Coco Taylor at a blues festival.Really cool.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

I met a few people

I would see Red Duke all the time in the elevator when I worked at UT Med School, great guy and very humble.

Evander Holyfiled
Mary lu Retton
Magic Johnson
Chuck Liddel 
Sherman Hemsley (he looked ragged out wearing sweat pants at the airport)
BB King 
Steve McNair (R.I.P)
Joe Bonamassa
Wynton Marsallas
Frank Beard (played softball against his team at the old papa blakleys)

I think the person I was most impressed with was meeting Marcus Lattrell at a book signing.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

At 2pm everyday Dr Duke goes to the doctors lounge and gets all the food the docs didnt eat, puts it in a cart and wheels it up to my wifes unit which is shock traumas" ICU" break room so all the nurses can eat. And if he's in the operating room he will send someone else to do it. He does this everyday. He calls my wife Sugar Britches, lol.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Met him the hard way back in the early 90s. got in a motorcycle wreck and was taken to Hermann. Woke up with The Duke scrubbing my road rash. Dont remember much, just him telling me that he had already given me too much morphine, so no more. All this while pouring Iodine all over me and scrubbing me with what appeared to be the hairbrush from hell!

He came by my room a few days later and we had a good conversation about bikes. He is an everyday kind of guy. Wish he would sign up. Ive shoot him a greenie.:biggrin:


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

PHINS said:


> I met a few people
> 
> I would see Red Duke all the time in the elevator when I worked at UT Med School, great guy and very humble.
> 
> I think the person I was most impressed with was meeting Marcus Lattrell at a book signing.


Id be impressed too.:cheers:


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Of the illustrious names I've met at the Galleria and selling guns, one stood out more then others to me. 

From a field that includes Piers Anthony, Gene Hill, Jackie Bushman, Red Adair, Bette Midler, Larry Hagman, Andy Petite, George Foreman (really nice guy), Olajuwon, Barry Bonds (NOT nice guy), Anna Nicole Smith, Michael Jackson, Neil Diamond, Politicians from local to national level, and many others, one 'famous' person excited me and caught my breath short.

I recognized him instantly when he entered my store. My breath caught and my heart beat faster. Renditions beyond counting made him recognizable without a doubt. I don't think any one person (other then parents) influenced me and indeed, perhaps my generation more then this man.

It was only shortly before he left our world, but I was fortunate enough to meet him before that. To my delight, yet with no attendence or fanfare, William M. Gaines walked in my store, and seared an image in my mind's eye that remains to this day. :biggrin:


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

My daughter is a charge nurse in the ER at Memorial Hermann, and has a lot of stories about Dr. Duke.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Red is a great guy, I wish more doctors were like him.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

*Common Ground*



BOCA PAILA said:


> ONE OF HIS GREATEST STUDENTS IS ONE OF THE BEST SURGEONS IN THE TRAUMA AREA AT THIS TIME. HIS NAME IS DR. DREW WARE...... HE IS A LITTLE DR RED DUKE... SAME PERSONALITY, GREAT SURGEON HANDS, AND LOVES HIS WORK...... HE IS ALSO A GOOD FISHERMAN... HERMANN HOSPITAL IS LUCKY TO HAVE BOTH..... AND I WAS LUCKY THAT HE WAS WORKING ON OCTOBER 1 2008 WHEN MY WIFE AND MOTHER IN LAW WERE LIFE FLIGHTED TO HERMANN....
> THANKS AGAIN DR. DUKE & DR. WARE.....
> 
> SINCERELY,
> ...


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Jerome is an old buddy from 25 years or more back. Have know Dr. Duke since my early teens and watched Dr. Duke and ****** Martin HFD, develop what is now Life Flight!

For you that do not know, Dr. Duke was the head resident at the hospital when JFK was shot. Dr. Robert Grossman was the neurosurgeon whom tries in vain to save the President.

Not only has Dr. Duke saved countless lives, but people he trained continues to do so today. The wildlife conservation programs he has been part of, including restoring big horn sheep to Texas are just part of the many things he has done positively in his life.

Having said all of that, don't think he will not get in your business and set ya straight if need be. Remember, Dr. Duke was considered for Surgeon General under Bush 41.

I still have the privilege of seeing him now and then around my store and had breakfast with him just before Christmas '09. One of the reasons he has a place at the hospital, when he awakens and his second floor hits the floor, he is at his destination!!!


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

BOCA PAILA said:


> ONE OF HIS GREATEST STUDENTS IS ONE OF THE BEST SURGEONS IN THE TRAUMA AREA AT THIS TIME. HIS NAME IS DR. DREW WARE...... HE IS A LITTLE DR RED DUKE... SAME PERSONALITY, GREAT SURGEON HANDS, AND LOVES HIS WORK...... HE IS ALSO A GOOD FISHERMAN... HERMANN HOSPITAL IS LUCKY TO HAVE BOTH..... AND I WAS LUCKY THAT HE WAS WORKING ON OCTOBER 1 2008 WHEN MY WIFE AND MOTHER IN LAW WERE LIFE FLIGHTED TO HERMANN....
> THANKS AGAIN DR. DUKE & DR. WARE.....
> 
> SINCERELY,
> ...


Careful what you say! Dr. Ware is a 2cool member and frequents this board. We wouldn't want his head to get too big from these positive comments.

hOOter


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

I met Brad Luby once..................:biggrin:

Dave


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

txbigred said:


> I met Brad Luby once..................:biggrin:
> 
> Dave


Are you sure.....


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

Classiest man ever, Hakeem Olajuwan.

My parents were flying in from SLC on Delta and about 16 years ago and the Rockets were onboard having played the Jazz the night before. We were in baggage claim and my Mom asks Hakeem to take a picture with my kids who were 2 and 4 years old at the time. Except her camera was in her checked bag, not in her purse like she thought. Hakeem had a driver waiting for him, but waited about 10 minutes for my Mom to get her bag and camera and took the picture and signed autographs for us. What a great guy.

Dikembe Mutumbo strikes me as the same type of person. Interesting how these guys who came from poverty in Africa never forgot their roots, and we have the TO's and Allen Iverson's of the world.

HR999


----------

